# My dog



## RatNewbie (Jun 16, 2013)

Newest addition to my family of pets, this is me and Tyson in one of my favourite pictures! He's an American Bulldog. Taken in as a rescue we love him to bits! This was taken in the New Forest in England while I was out herp'ing!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Pretty dog he looks alot like Chance on the Incredible Journey. I know he was an american bulldog but they have similar faces.


----------



## RatNewbie (Jun 16, 2013)

TexasRatties said:


> Pretty dog he looks alot like Chance on the Incredible Journey. I know he was an american bulldog but they have similar faces.


Very similar!


----------

